# Sillsiana



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Enjoy!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Hilarious. ...........

"Ma...."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Love Sills I always will.
Her sense of humour and singing makes me warm, very warm.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh how fun and how silly. Sillsy? Bubbles too sang at Woolsey Hall/Yale when I was an undergrad there, she was the second soprano (after Joan Sutherland) whose voice I absolutely fell in love with (Leontyne Price was the third, and she sang a recital there too). This was shortly Sills' album of Bellini and Donizetti heroines had come out, with all those absurdly overornamented but beautifully sung tunes. So of course among the ones she did at Yale was the "Ah, tardai troppo ... O luce di quest'anima" from Linda di Chamounix. There's a bit in the aria recap where she sings these fast ascending ninths as melodic ornaments, and one of them she just missed by a country mile. She just kind of tossed her head and shrugged her shoulders like, "Oh well, that was already 26 notes ago ... you try this stuff!" And I loved her all the more.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> Oh how fun and how silly. Sillsy? Bubbles too sang at Woolsey Hall/Yale when I was an undergrad there, she was the second soprano (after Joan Sutherland) whose voice I absolutely fell in love with (Leontyne Price was the third, and she sang a recital there too). This was shortly Sills' album of Bellini and Donizetti heroines had come out, with all those absurdly overornamented but beautifully sung tunes. So of course among the ones she did at Yale was the "Ah, tardai troppo ... O luce di quest'anima" from Linda di Chamounix. There's a bit in the aria recap where she sings these fast ascending ninths as melodic ornaments, and one of them she just missed by a country mile. She just kind of tossed her head and shrugged her shoulders like, "Oh well, that was already 26 notes ago ... you try this stuff!" And I loved her all the more.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> ...


Very kind words spoken George.:cheers:


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

She retired too young (although her voice was showing signs of wear) and she died much too young. Of lung cancer, how ironic is that? There was a time when she really was "America's Queen of Opera," a bourgeois, down-to-earth non-diva with stellar talent and not an ounce of self-importance.

Thanks Pugg.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Just remembered this thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/39765-beverly-sills-appreciation-thread.html


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Love how we have the Sills Donizetti Three Queens set. Not many have done all three (Gencer I think and Gruberova?).

I have the double disk Sillsiana set and it is quite a nice set.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Love how we have the Sills Donizetti Three Queens set. Not many have done all three (Gencer I think and Gruberova?).
> 
> I have the double disk Sillsiana set and it is quite a nice set.


Correct, on her own label Nightingale.


----------



## jdcbr (Jul 21, 2014)

Sondra Radvanovsky did all three at the MET last season. All were memorable, but the Maria Stuarda was particularly so. Even if you are not enamored with her temper, her technique (in particular, her control of dynamics) is remarkable - nearly flawless.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jdcbr said:


> Sondra Radvanovsky did all three at the MET last season. All were memorable, but the Maria Stuarda was particularly so. Even if you are not enamored with her temper, her technique (in particular, her control of dynamics) is remarkable - nearly flawless.


Not recorded ...yet


----------

